# Question about e-unit fingers



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I know this question has probably been asked before but my memory is fading...:goofball: So, has anyone used solder to "repair" the fingers on the e-unit...even tho the fingers are copper?? Put a little silver solder on the finger then carefully file it down...

Thoughts


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, I've seen it done, and I've done it.I only do it in a pinch, but it does work, and in fact, I was told that by a repairman who did just that. However the cost of the fingers is so low, I just replace the ones in doubt.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Agree with flyernut. It works but I find it easier to replace the fingers.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

At about $3/pair for fingers, why bother?


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I agree with all who have responded on the finger issue. The solder does work but with the cheap price of finger sets, why bother?


----------

